# toilet training



## emmakb (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone was hoping for some advice. We have 2 girls who have been with us for 7 weeks now  2 and a half and 3 and a half. 3 weeks ago the older asked if she could use the toilet. We were told by foster carer that she had started training so we thought she must be ready. 
We tried knickers for a few days which was a disaster she just weed wherever. Now using pull ups and she will wee if we take her, she is dry when we take her more often than not. If asked if she needs to go she always says no and she never asks to go. She also tells us she is dry when the pants are obviously wet. 
She also pooed in the pull ups last week and carried on playing outside so it was spread right down her legs and we had to have an afternoon bath which she had a massive tantrum about. We had a chat about how she mustn't poo in the pull ups but needs to let me know. This week she pooed in them yesterday morning and this morning in the car on the way to dancing. She told me it was her sister who had made the smell! 
I'm worried that she's just not ready and by carrying on trying we are making it worse? I would like to put her back in nappies for a while longer but don't want her to feel like she's failed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

i'd go with the child and go back to nappies, they've faced a massive upheaval and need to feel secure. I know it's not ideal but for you all to feel happy and her to feel safe I think it would be best. I'm surprised fc started potty training knowing that a move was on the cards x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi 
Although you were told she was in toilet training and she's 3.5 and she asked, despite all that, 7 weeks in is v early days to be tackling anything except settling. If you can find a way of her being ok with going back to nappies then that might be good. Especially as some of what you say suggests she's not ready. However, do get used to the idea of cleaning up poo a lot even if postponed.

We are 9 months in to potty training and it's still not cracked. I know this is unusual and I think with hindsight we should have stopped, but early on it seemed like we had normal progress. It was several good weeks in that it stalled. We had several months of poo in pants every couple of days and telling ds to tell us when he needs a poo every day. So you might need to steel yourself for plenty more of what you've had a taste of - though hopefully you'll time it right and she'll catch on quickly. 

Good luck. I hope both are settling in well and you are enjoying it and coping  ok.
Gettina


----------

